# Raw Beef mince is it ok to feed ...........



## Guest

Raw beef mince is it ok to feed it in with dry food????? my dogs seem to like it????
I am feeding it like you would tripe! 
Any ideas????


----------



## bullbreeds

Yes thats fine garry. I give my young dogs the exact same thing.


----------



## topdogs

I f you are buying it from a petshop or similar already frozen then its fine, just defrost and feed raw.If you are buying fresh mince fron butcher always freeze first then thaw before you give it to him..Otherwise it can cause Neosporosis which is fatal.


----------



## bullbreeds

Just incase you were thinking of giving it to them frozen garry!


----------



## topdogs

bullbreeds said:


> Just incase you were thinking of giving it to them frozen garry!


No need for sarcasm.....You obviously dont know the dangers of feeding fresh beef mince without freezing first.


----------



## bullbreeds

topdogs said:


> No need for sarcasm.....You obviously dont know the dangers of feeding fresh beef mince without freezing first.


Why would I obviously not know the dangers?
We'r not all morons on here you know! 
You obviously think we are! 
My comment had nothing to do with fresh mince!?


----------



## topdogs

bullbreeds said:


> Why would I obviously not know the dangers?
> We'r not all morons on here you know!
> You obviously think we are!
> My comment had nothing to do with fresh mince!?


Oh I see..what did your comment refer to then...???????????


----------



## bullbreeds

topdogs said:


> Oh I see..what did your comment refer to then...???????????


Frozen mince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My comment was also for garry, not you.
Perhaps you need to take a pill or something and calm down.


----------



## Guest

bullybreeds,i have been feeding it fresh from sainsbuys,i shouldent do that then???????


----------



## bullbreeds

garryd said:


> bullybreeds,i have been feeding it fresh from sainsbuys,i shouldent do that then???????


Its better to get the frozen stuff from tesco. Its cheaper too.
Dont forget to defrost it first though.........


----------



## bullbreeds

bullbreeds said:


> Its better to get the frozen stuff from tesco. Its cheaper too.
> Dont forget to defrost it first though.........


I didnt mean the stuff from tesco is better, I meant to say thats what I get..


----------



## Guest

bullbreeds said:


> Its better to get the frozen stuff from tesco. Its cheaper too.
> Dont forget to defrost it first though.........


ok ! lastime i feed the fresh stuff is todaythanks mate


----------



## Dennyboy

Just dont tell the neighbours you are feeding raw meat lol  

I feed mine raw some days and complete the next and was always told to feed seperat as they cant digest the meat and biscuits at the same rate.

We get ours from Landywoods which delivers but you need a big freezer as the want at least a £40 order,but it is good and they do lots including bones and biscuit.

Mel


----------



## Jo P

I wouldnt feed beef mince every day Garry - I only give mine beef once a week ;-)


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> Gary freezing the mince first helps to kill the parasite which can cause neosporosis, & then obviously thawing it again to feed to the dogs as raw meet is advised as topdogs tried to explain.
> 
> Neosporosis btw is fatal & has similar symptom to CJD (mad cows disease)
> hth


but could i micro wave it first from freash instead???? then it would be cooked!??


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> Yes of course matey, cooking it would also kill any parasites...


i have put them on the beef as i am sick of the smell of tripe pluss its easyer to just chuck a few packs in the shopping basket when your walking around a super market


----------



## bullbreeds

Thats why I use the beef. 
The smell of tripe makes me heave


----------



## Jenny Olley

I didn't know it had to be frozen first to kill whatever causes neosporosis, i don't feed raw beef mince often, but someone sometimes brings my dogs beef bones, which still has some meat on them, I assume the same applies.


----------



## Guest

Jenny Olley said:


> I didn't know it had to be frozen first to kill whatever causes neosporosis, i don't feed raw beef mince often, but someone sometimes brings my dogs beef bones, which still has some meat on them, I assume the same applies.


well i would supose it do!
I am gonna stick to this fresh minced beef diet , at 80p per 400g meat its gotta be better than tripe ,pluss theres alot less water in fresh beef mince than you get in those frozen blocks of tripe


----------



## Guest

i weaned all my puppys on the raw beef mince, They loved it.


----------



## Guest

Interesting reading! I've been thinking of changing my dogs food. What would people recommend? I've got some of these natural no-additives things for him to try. But I want to feed him some dry food and some sort of meat? Surely just feeding raw meat isn't enough?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> Interesting reading! I've been thinking of changing my dogs food. What would people recommend? I've got some of these natural no-additives things for him to try. But I want to feed him some dry food and some sort of meat? Surely just feeding raw meat isn't enough?


well thats what i am doing alan! dry food and raw beef mince they seem to love the change as well
My older bull terrier had lost a bit of weight with old age recently,so i have plumped him up with tripe but hes seems to be getting a little tired of it ,so i thought a change wouldent hurt!


----------



## Guest

our cassie has complete dry i sisnt know we could give her mince beef with it i will do from next week sounds nicer than plain biscuits


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> our cassie has complete dry i sisnt know we could give her mince beef with it i will do from next week sounds nicer than plain biscuits


What complete food do you get? I've been round Pets At Home today and they all seem as bad as each other for being full of crap! The food I mean!


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> Have a look here Alan:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-whats-best-out-there.html?highlight=complete
> 
> This might give you some ideas...


Cheers for that!


----------



## Barney

ajshep1984 said:


> What complete food do you get? I've been round Pets At Home today and they all seem as bad as each other for being full of crap! The food I mean!


cassie has choice puppy large breed it was recomended to us by a friend she was on tesco cheap brand meat when we got her so was messy changing her over! its from kennelgate on pecks hill, we have bird seed from pets at home cos its round the corner from us and seems of good quality but dog food isnt too good from there


----------



## nici

i feed all raw stuff.... from raw mince beef to fruit and veg pluss bones and chicken its the barf diet UK BARF Club - The Ultimate BARF and Natural Feeding Guide for Cats and Dogs or BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online


----------



## Guest

i have only been feeding this fresh mince afew days and my dogs seem to have loads more energy


----------



## Guest

What mince do you buy? The already frozen stuff or the fresh stuff?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> What mince do you buy? The already frozen stuff or the fresh stuff?


the fresh value stuff from sainsburys! 80p for 400g !


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> that is value...


the think is darren,surely the protein and goodness in that beef gotta be better than normal dog food,especially when mixed with a little dry food!


----------



## Lee the Bee

Guest said:


> Interesting reading! I've been thinking of changing my dogs food. What would people recommend? I've got some of these natural no-additives things for him to try. But I want to feed him some dry food and some sort of meat? Surely just feeding raw meat isn't enough?


 Massachusetts’ MSCPA-Angell Animal Medical Center provides sample recipes on its website


----------



## OrientalSlave

This post is from 2008...


----------



## Burrowzig

OrientalSlave said:


> This post is from 2008...


But nothing in it has changed other than the price of beef mince at Sainsburys. Adding meat to dry food as is valid now as it was then.
Just to reiterate - meat meant to be cooked before eating would be better frozen for a month or so before feeding raw to a dog, just to eliminate any parasite eggs that might be in it (mainly a problem with pork).And as for feeding without thawing, on a hot summer day my dogs get frozen chicken wings or frames, straight from the freezer; the 'knaw and thaw' technique cleans their teeth really well.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Burrowzig said:


> But nothing in it has changed other than the price of beef mince at Sainsburys. Adding meat to dry food as is valid now as it was then.
> Just to reiterate - meat meant to be cooked before eating would be better frozen for a month or so before feeding raw to a dog, just to eliminate any parasite eggs that might be in it (mainly a problem with pork).


Even pork can safely be eaten medium - cooked to 160F / 72C as trichinae are killed at 137F / 59C.


----------



## Burrowzig

OrientalSlave said:


> Even pork can safely be eaten medium - cooked to 160F / 72C as trichinae are killed at 137F / 59C.


I wouldn't know, have been veggie for 50 years....


----------



## wee man

Another very old post.


----------

